# Cleaning Agent!



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Is it possible to remove a cleaning agent from my tank? My sis didnt realize but she was spraying it near my tank. Now theres all these small bubbles in the tank. How can I remove it?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

drain it, and refill it, and let it run a bit and drain it again and refill it. that should rince any cleaner away. toss a couple goldfish in to see if its safe if your unsure


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

what was the cleaning agent? that would make a world of difference, was the tank already filled or was it empty? are the spots on the inside or out?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

pledge....it was filled....i dont see any spots but there are tons of bubbles in it.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

drain and scrub with strong salt water and possible a little bleach, then rinse thouroughly and fill then add plenty of decholr, drain again, let it dry, they fill again


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm gonna add a goldfish first...If he dies within a day then I'll change the water like you said. If he doesn't I leave it alone. She didn't spray it directly into the tank. She was spraying it on things around the tank.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

See I don't know if the stuff got in the tank or if all these bubbles are from my Emp 400.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Mmm, what do the bubbles look like?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I can't really describe what they look like. They're in clusters and as single bubbles. The goldfish have been in there for about an hour and have been fine.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> pledge....it was filled....i dont see any spots but there are tons of bubbles in it.


 Correct me if I am wrong but isn't that for cleaning finished wood surfaces, Is your tank made of wood?
... and just for the future reference the best thing to use when cleaning your aquarium and you need something to aid you besides you scrubbing and water you can add some highly concentrated salt and water... this way it is not harmful to the fish even if traces of it are left in the tank


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

My tank is made of wood trim. But it wasn't being sprayed on the tank. It was being sprayed on things near the tank.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Well...the goldfish have been fine for 11 hours do you guys think that the tank is ok?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I think so


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> pledge....it was filled....i dont see any spots but there are tons of bubbles in it.


 Doh, i dont think fish would like that, id say drain it, take it out side and shove a hose in it for like an hour, should be clean then








damn pledge, haha i hope its not lemon


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

It's been 3 days now. One gold fish has died (I think he was diseased cause he had all of this black crap on him). And the other goldfish is doing fine. Do you guys think my tank is okay?

bobme- it was lemon.....lol


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

:laugh: 
Damn, just keep a close eye, and do like 30% water changes untill its all gone and clean and ready to go!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Well my tank was cycling. Should I still change the water? My piranha will be here in 3 weeks.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

its up to you, im just saying to make sure all the cleaning crap is out of the water you could do some water changes. but make sure its also cycling ok.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Next time keep your sister away from the tank!

Seriously! partial water changes 'till it's time to get your P's into the tank!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Alright.......how often?


----------

